# Best Body Parts



## Jodi (Jan 9, 2003)

My first Poll!
OK curious to see what you all say!

EXCLUDING, Ass and Boobs!  What is the nicest body part that you like to see on the opposite sex (or same, whatever your preference) while working out.

I definately prefer legs!  There are 2 reasons behind that.

1.  Every guy works there upper body and then more than half of them are walking around on sticks for legs.  Not attractive!
2.  Legs are the hardest to work so I like seeing guys with nice thick, cut, firm legs cuz then I know they really enjoy BB'd.

There is this guy at the gym that I schedule my w/o time around on the day he does legs so I can watch.  He has such strong legs and really works them.  He also shaves so you see the cuts even better!

He seems me watching but I don't care cuz I know he watches me too!   Alright its a lust thing!  

My 2nd choice, Back!


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 9, 2003)

Okay....it's so hard to choose but since you took ass out of the equation it's easier 

I also LOVE backs. There's just something yummy about a nice back!

My other choice is that cut that men get right below the abs (around the waist area) GAWD that is so yum!


----------



## CLPgold (Jan 9, 2003)

I love pecs.  I often do routine pec checks on well built guys.  Just gotta grab em.


----------



## david (Jan 9, 2003)

I love Shoulders on a woman and legs!


----------



## coleman (Jan 9, 2003)

chest, cause it's pretty much the same as breasts.!


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Hammerlynn *_
> Okay....it's so hard to choose but since you took ass out of the equation it's easier
> 
> I also LOVE backs. There's just something yummy about a nice back!
> ...



Damn....I could've wrote that, lol.


----------



## Fit Freak (Jan 10, 2003)

Easy...legs...and as for exercises....squats and SLDL


----------



## Jodi (Jan 10, 2003)

So you like seeing girls do squats and SLDL!  I bet you do!!!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 10, 2003)

I can safely say I do ... giggle


----------



## Rob_NC (Jan 10, 2003)

I LOVE watching women squat.  There's a gal at my gym that warms up with one of those weight stix. When her ass gets to the bottom, her tail bone does this little dip and then pops back up. That is SOOOO cool.


----------



## DFINEST (Jan 10, 2003)

LEGS, LEGS, LEGS.........
The whole damn leg; quads, hams, and calf's
I have yet to see woman with a nice set of wheels that 
don't have a sweet looking bumper attched!

*****************************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jan 10, 2003)

I am surprised no one said Abs yet   Well I like abs!


----------



## Jodi (Jan 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by DFINEST *_
> LEGS, LEGS, LEGS.........
> The whole damn leg; quads, hams, and calf's
> I have yet to see woman with a nice set of wheels that
> don't have a sweet looking bumper attched!


----------



## butterfly (Jan 10, 2003)

I love legs (fade has a damn nice pair of 'em) but I really love his arms!

There's nothing better to be held by thick, cut, strong arms!!!


----------



## nikegurl (Jan 10, 2003)

Gotta love the legs - especially hamstrings.


----------



## Badger (Jan 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by DFINEST *_
> LEGS, LEGS, LEGS.........
> The whole damn leg; quads, hams, and calf's
> I have yet to see woman with a nice set of wheels that
> ...


----------



## Fit Freak (Jan 10, 2003)

Of course I like watching girls work legs...both the view and the fact it shows they enjoy training and aren't so delicate.


----------



## ZECH (Jan 10, 2003)

legs...........................


----------



## dino (Jan 10, 2003)

I love strong veiny arms, and then nice butt.........


----------



## Rissole (Jan 11, 2003)

Sorry Jodi i couldnt vote...
I love nice legs Hmmmm w8 comes to mind   Spotting a 16yr old hottie on leg curls 
Shoulders and arms ( i love a woman with nice bis and tris) not too big though
Abs are so rare to see on a woman, its then you know they know their stuff.
Mmmm nice ripped back.....


----------



## Jodi (Jan 11, 2003)

> Spotting a 16yr old hottie on leg curls



 and how old are you!!!


----------



## bubbasr (Jan 11, 2003)

I have to say legs it does change the bottom half and yummy!


----------



## Rissole (Jan 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> and how old are you!!!


31......  
32 in April....


----------



## Sheena (Jan 12, 2003)

pervert    (jk!)


----------



## Rissole (Jan 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Sheena *_
> pervert    (jk!)


 who me??  
She was my training partner at the time


----------



## RCfootball87 (Jan 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by peetrips *_
> 31......
> 32 in April....



dude, that my territory   j/k.


----------



## butterfly (Jan 12, 2003)

young'uns


----------



## Dero (Jan 12, 2003)

No sexperience...


----------



## Jodi (Jan 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by peetrips *_
> 31......
> 32 in April....




Sicko!!


----------



## firestorm (Jan 13, 2003)

Without Question,,,When speaking on bodybuilding physics and watching a female train,, it would be LEGS.  Nothing quite like a pair of shapely legs on a women.  A little quad sweep(not over done mind you) and expecially calves.  Oh my my my.  And the finished product. Oh myyyyy.  There was a gal who posted her legs in the leg thread who has a fantastic calf shot in there, I printed it and put them on my gym wall.  Male or female that girl belongs on my wall of fame.  I'll have to go back to get her name and post it here.


----------



## firestorm (Jan 13, 2003)

JODI !!!!!!  OH TOO FUNNY,,, I'VE BEEN SPEAKING TO HER ALL NIGHT AND FORGOT TO TELL HER THAT SHE MADE MY WALL.  OH DAMN WELL I'LL HAVE TO SEND HER A PM.   
QUESTION:  Would that be to forward to PM her?  I think so, so I'll just go back and put it in that board that she made my wall.  yea,, that's what I'll do.  I don't want to be rude.


----------



## DFINEST (Jan 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_



I love waxing that bumper, that's why LEGS are my fav......

BTW, You've confirmed my intuition that I think WOMEN like to see
guys exercise the whole fuq'n package; my goal for this summer
is to get a "DAMN PARTNER " response from the ladies when they see my legs.

Still have a ways to go though

************************************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama


----------



## Rissole (Jan 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Sicko!!


What.....?  
I'm all upset now 
She was just being my Tp for a while *sniff* and she had a really great ass *sniff* then when shes doin curls it's *sniff* just kinda *sniff* THERE  (ohhh and let's not forget the SLDL  )
And now all the hotties here think i'm just a perv 
Well  LET ME TELL YOU SOMETHING!! *sniff*
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
 YOUR RIGHT


----------



## Freeman (Jan 13, 2003)

hmm, let me chime in here..

I think I like shoulders best on a female...I don't want her chest to be bigger than mine!  

good abs rule too...


----------



## Jodi (Jan 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by peetrips *_
> 
> YOUR RIGHT



OK but I still think looking at 16 year olds is sick!  Were talking sophmore in high school, think about that, thats gross!


----------



## david (Jan 13, 2003)

In Miami, I can't distinguish a guy from a gal bc/ of the many transvestites.... and now I have a problem of who is legal or not!  People can be so deceiving.....

It's a tough world out there!!!


----------



## Tboy (Jan 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> I can't distinguish a guy from a gal bc/ of the many transvestites....



David,  The way to tell is:  guys have kickstands and girls don't.


----------



## Jodi (Jan 13, 2003)

> Without Question,,,When speaking on bodybuilding physics and watching a female train,, it would be LEGS. Nothing quite like a pair of shapely legs on a women. A little quad sweep(not over done mind you) and expecially calves. Oh my my my. And the finished product. Oh myyyyy. There was a gal who posted her legs in the leg thread who has a fantastic calf shot in there, I printed it and put them on my gym wall. Male or female that girl belongs on my wall of fame. I'll have to go back to get her name and post it here.





> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> JODI !!!!!!  OH TOO FUNNY,,, I'VE BEEN SPEAKING TO HER ALL NIGHT AND FORGOT TO TELL HER THAT SHE MADE MY WALL.  OH DAMN WELL I'LL HAVE TO SEND HER A PM.
> QUESTION:  Would that be to forward to PM her?  I think so, so I'll just go back and put it in that board that she made my wall.  yea,, that's what I'll do.  I don't want to be rude.




Uhmmm Fire,
In your PM I understood what you meant and thank you.  BUT, the way you put it here, well it just doesn't sound very good.  Makes you sound like a PERV!     LOL


----------



## firestorm (Jan 13, 2003)

Oh yea huu Jodi after re-reading that I agree.  whoops.  
to everyone... I have an area in my gym called the wall of fame. I put pics of people I know that have impressed me someway or another.  Either it be their hard training, wisdom or just physic.  In Jodis' case I put the pic of her outrageous calves up there.  And no I'm not a perv in fact as I told her in the PM, she is one of only 2 women that made my wall.


----------



## Jodi (Jan 13, 2003)

Thanks for clearing that up Fire.  And thanks for the compliment.


----------



## ShaqFu (Jan 13, 2003)

Why does ass not count!? That is so fitness related.. 

But fine.. the second coolest thing on a fit woman IMO is a tight mid-section.. I love the way those tight workout tops stick to a fit girls abs and lower back.. 

Whoever designed women's excercise clothing was a genius! I can't see how that stuff is useful.. but it looks freaken AMAZING!


----------



## firestorm (Jan 13, 2003)

Reason "glutes" were not counted was because Jodi is looking for favorite muscular areas to see trained.  We as men don't really look at that area with a bodybuilder mentality but more as a sexual area such as breast.


----------



## firestorm (Jan 13, 2003)

Cory even refers to the area as "ass" not glutes.  In that alone he isn't thinking muscle now is he.


----------



## ShaqFu (Jan 13, 2003)

What if your "bodybuilding mentality" has only to do with sex.

Not that there's anything wrong or even unhealthy with wanting to look sexy.. and appreciating sexy looking people.

I think it should count.. maybe it's not up because it's the obvious first choice.. only second place needs a poll to be determined.


----------



## Jodi (Jan 13, 2003)

> What if your "bodybuilding mentality" has only to do with sex.




Then IMO your not lifting for the right reasons.


----------



## ShaqFu (Jan 13, 2003)

It's not 100% but it does have a lot to do with sex. As does almost everything for every other guy my age (low twenties).

Some of it is an appreciation of the ideal muscular bodybuilding physique.. but that's less than a quarter of my motivation. The bulk of it is those fit girls in those amazing excercise outfits..


----------



## ShaqFu (Jan 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> Cory even refers to the area as "ass" not glutes.  In that alone he isn't thinking muscle now is he.



I like a muscular ass. Who the hell actually refers to them as glutes in real life anyway?


----------



## Freeman (Jan 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> Cory even refers to the area as "ass" not glutes.  In that alone he isn't thinking muscle now is he.



He's thinking WITH his "muscle"


----------



## Jodi (Jan 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Corri *_
> I like a muscular ass. Who the hell actually refers to them as glutes in real life anyway?



Most of us here refer to it as glutes (aka Gluteus Maximus)!  Its another muscle that requires training.  I don't train my ass, I train my glutes.


----------



## firestorm (Jan 13, 2003)

No I disagree. I believe 1st priority is "fitness" and Health.  The benifits "may" be sexual pleasantries but not neccissarily.  In fact here in Jersey, Most women here do not like guys built like me.  Big muscles are a turnoff to many people.  So muslce size can actually backfire if getting laid is your reason for training.   I personnaly train for "me"  When someone says I look gross I say thankyou and take that as a compliment.


----------



## ShaqFu (Jan 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by freeman1504 *_
> He's thinking WITH his "muscle"



LOL.. He's the boss. I can't help it.


----------



## firestorm (Jan 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Corri *_
> I like a muscular ass. Who the hell actually refers to them as glutes in real life anyway?



I do for one.  When the topic is related to fitness and bodybuilding I use glutes not ass.


----------



## firestorm (Jan 13, 2003)

I would never say to a women she has a nice ass.  I think it is demeaning.


----------



## firestorm (Jan 13, 2003)

It's actually funny to me Jodi how the young kids train for chicks.  In his stating that,, I can tell he can't be a day over 19.


----------



## ShaqFu (Jan 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> No I disagree. I believe 1st priority is "fitness" and Health.  The benifits "may" be sexual pleasantries but not neccissarily.  In fact here in Jersey, Most women here do not like guys built like me.  Big muscles are a turnoff to many people.  So muslce size can actually backfire if getting laid is your reason for training.   I personnaly train for "me"  When someone says I look gross I say thankyou and take that as a compliment.



Well, whatever makes you feel good man. I've always thought of bodybuilding as taking control over the way your body is physically shaped, and molding it to whatever YOU want it be.

If you wanna be huge, go for it man.. have a blast.


----------



## ShaqFu (Jan 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> I would never say to a women she has a nice ass.  I think it is demeaning.



I'm 22 and my girlfriend loves it when I tell her she's got an amazing ass FYI.

You take your lifting a little seriously.


----------



## firestorm (Jan 13, 2003)

Corri under your name you state:  "Another Arnold wannabe"  brother I have bad news for you.  You are already off to a bad start if that is your goal.  Arnolds goal was not to get chicks through bodybuilding but to be the best "bodybuilder" in the world.


----------



## Jodi (Jan 13, 2003)

> Big muscles are a turnoff to many people. So muslce size can actually backfire if getting laid is your reason for training.



This is so true, especially to the younger girls.  Only another bodybuilder can truly appreciate muscle on a guy or girl.


----------



## ShaqFu (Jan 13, 2003)

Arnold's awesome.. and I've been through his Encyclopedia many times. Not only does he understand people who lift with my kind of motivation.. he welcomes and encourages it.


----------



## kuso (Jan 13, 2003)

legs, butt, abs with peirced belly 

I find the best place to keep you eyes open is on the stretch mats


----------



## firestorm (Jan 13, 2003)

I just can't picture Arnie saying:  yaaaa  I must train harda... I must be the biggest chick magnet in da woald.  oh and maybe I'll even enta one of dos muscle contests too if time allows."


----------



## ShaqFu (Jan 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> legs, butt, abs with peirced belly
> 
> I find the best place to keep you eyes open is on the stretch mats



mmm.. or the stairmaster


----------



## firestorm (Jan 13, 2003)

She's also your girlfiend.  I'll tell ya what go to the gym tomorrow,, go up to a female working legs and tell her she has a nice ass.  Then come back and tell me if she slapped the sheeit out of you.   
The next day go up to a different female doing legs and tell  her she has excellent glute development and she will probably thank you.



> _*Originally posted by Corri *_
> I'm 22 and my girlfriend loves it when I tell her she's got an amazing ass FYI.
> 
> You take your lifting a little seriously.


----------



## firestorm (Jan 13, 2003)

I take lifting to seriously?  OMG that is too fuqing funny to actually come to this site and say that.   The majority of the people here take this sport "very" seriously.


----------



## ShaqFu (Jan 13, 2003)

Most likely she'd think I was trying to say she has an awesome ass.. LOL.

I doubt that most women take their bodybuilding as seriously as you do.


----------



## ShaqFu (Jan 13, 2003)

And if you act like a pig.. you may end up getting slapped.

I don't have a problem telling a female friend she's either lost weight or toned up and is looking hotter. If she's close enough a friend.. yeah, sure I'll say something something like "Hey, your ass looks pretty good in those shorts". Believe it or not.. I haven't been slapped yet.


----------



## firestorm (Jan 13, 2003)

In order to be successful at this sport you HAVE to take it seriously.  Training, nutrition, diet  etc.  Yea your right I take it too seriously.  That serious attitude of mine got me through a National qualifyer when I competed.


----------



## Jodi (Jan 13, 2003)

> I doubt that most women take their bodybuilding as seriously as you do.



Bullshit!  I take it very seriously and so does every other women on this board!

Your girlfriend is young and still looking for your approval, wait a few years.


----------



## ShaqFu (Jan 13, 2003)

I am serious.. I've always used whatever I can for motivation whether it's lifting or anything else I'd like to do well at. Sex just works pretty well for getting me going in the gym..

One day I'd like to compete too (maybe in a lighter weight division) but nontheless.. I'm a fan of the sport too.


----------



## ShaqFu (Jan 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Bullshit!  I take it very seriously and so does every other women on this board!
> 
> Your girlfriend is young and still looking for your approval, wait a few years.



I didn't mean that as a sexist remark at all.. Serious BB just really isn't all that popular with women. Most just go to tinker on the cardio machines or something.. I still have a lot of respect for the real female BBers, they're just not very common.

As for my g/f.. no I'm pretty sure she likes the ass compliments. I like to think I know her pretty well.


----------



## kuso (Jan 13, 2003)

Corri, do you eat protien bars??


----------



## Jodi (Jan 13, 2003)

Does your GF lift?


----------



## Jodi (Jan 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> Corri, do you eat protien bars??



ROTFLMFAO!


----------



## ShaqFu (Jan 13, 2003)

ROTFLMFAO?
Must have been an inside joke??
I keep them around for emergencies.. but no, they're not a regular part of my diet.


----------



## ShaqFu (Jan 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Does your GF lift?



Nope.


----------



## kuso (Jan 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Corri *_
> 
> Must have been an inside joke??



It kinda was...sorry


----------



## Jodi (Jan 13, 2003)

Give her a few years you won't be telling he she has a nice ass anymore.  Then she will really be mad!


----------



## ShaqFu (Jan 13, 2003)

meh.. no worries. (directed at Kuso btw)


----------



## ShaqFu (Jan 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Give her a few years you won't be telling he she has a nice ass anymore.  Then she will really be mad!



She's about 6 feet tall.. I avoid pissing her off.

She's athletic, just not into weight lifting.. (like I said, doesn't seem to be popular with women).


----------



## Dero (Jan 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> Corri, do you eat protien bars??


...and whipping cream????


----------



## firestorm (Jan 13, 2003)

Sorry peeps I'm back,, work problem.  BTW,, Hi Kuso and hello Jodi


----------



## ShaqFu (Jan 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> ...and whipping cream????



What the hell? Lol.
umm.. no.


----------



## firestorm (Jan 13, 2003)

Hey Dero how are you bro.


----------



## kuso (Jan 13, 2003)

Hey fire..whats up?


----------



## firestorm (Jan 13, 2003)

Not much here Kus.  Won't be around here much until next Sunday though.  My wifes' grandmother passed away this morning so we have the viewing/funeral things to do.


----------



## firestorm (Jan 13, 2003)

I asked my wife what time we had to be at the Church Thursday for the viewing and she said 08:00am and the funeral afterwards then out to lunch with family.  I asked her:  When will I get my training in???   Damn was that the WRONG thing to say.


----------



## firestorm (Jan 13, 2003)

Won't that keep you awake hun?  I can't eat any carbs before bed. I'd be staring at the ceiling for hours.


----------



## Dero (Jan 13, 2003)

Hey BRO!!!
Sorry to hear about that.YOUR WIFE'S GRANMOTHER,not your training...
Seriously,sorry to hear it!!!
I'm doing not bad,work as usuall and MORE freaken snow!!!


----------



## firestorm (Jan 13, 2003)

Thank you Dero.  Hey come over to Fire chat with me and Jodi


----------



## Freeman (Jan 14, 2003)

Personally I think it's quite ignorant to say something IS a certain way.  for example statements like, "girls don't like body building" or "BB isn't popular with women".  Have you scientifically measured the popularity or interest of body building among women?  If so, then I will give you some respect on that.  But to just throw terms out there without anything to back it up is very irresponsible.  That's like when someone says, "All Muslims hate Americans"...which is absolutely untrue, but many, many Americans believe that, and will go on believing it because it is what they WANT to believe...by believing so, their world is made much more simple..much easier.


----------



## Freeman (Jan 14, 2003)

oh, and hey Fire !


----------



## firestorm (Jan 14, 2003)

Tosses an "Amen' to Freeman on his words of wisdom.


----------



## firestorm (Jan 14, 2003)

Well bro,, it's that time of the morning for me to be signing off.  Time to get my turnover for day shift ready so I can get outta here on time.  I go home at 07:00am.  Freeman, have a great week and I'll look forward to speaking with you next week.  I come in here Sunday thru Tuesdays but off tomorrow cause of the wifes grandmothers death.  Catch ya soon bud.


----------



## Freeman (Jan 14, 2003)

sorry to hear about that bro!  it's 6:30 right now and I'm about to head on over to the gym!  take care this week and I'll try to hold the fort down while you're gone!


----------



## firestorm (Jan 14, 2003)

your rock bud. take it easy.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jan 14, 2003)

Okay, I couldn't get to the end of it but from what I can tell Jodi and Fire, you guys are being tough on Corri.

Personally, I agree with a lot of what he says.

Sex is why most of us lift.  It typically is the primary reason, and not "health or fitness."  Now, as we get older, "sex" becomes different.  It becomes physical appeal.  And as we mature the physical appeal becomes for "oneself" rather than to attract others.  For example, I'll use myself.  Do I train for health?  Yeah sure.  But I can bench 400+ pounds and have 18 inch arms.  Would I like to bench 500 and have 20" arms?  I am gonna try, but will that make me more healthy?  I think not?  Will adding more muscle to my frame improve my health or fitness level?  Unlikely.  But it is still a goal and the goal if for personal improvement and physical appeal.  Am I looking to attract a memebr of the opposite sex?  Hell no.  I am quite happily married.  But I am looking to improve the way I look.  Improve it in a way that is satisfactory to me.  My wife couldn't care less, and I am sure that many "lay people" think I am already too muscular -- in fact I know so, but still the pursuit of greater physical conditioning is a goal and the reason is physical appeal which is much more directly related to the "sex" element of which Corri speaks than the "health" element.  It just gets redefined as we get older and more mature.  But it is directly related to how we want people to perceive us and how we feel about ourselves in a public environment.


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 14, 2003)

I'm with TP, you're being a bit hard on him.   

My wife likes to hear she has a nice ass!  Not sure at what age that isn't a compliment, but it hasn't hit yet.  Perhaps for most, complimenting someones _glutes_ in the gym may be out of place, but for me, I find it's just part on who I am.  I've never been slapped - yet!  

I know that I lift for me.  But I also love to hear family, friends and strangers ask if I've been hitting the gym!  My personal goal is not to have a gut.  I don't wear belts, but if I did, I'd want it to be because it complimented my outfit, not to hold my pants up because my belly wouldn't allow them to fit right.


----------



## Freeman (Jan 14, 2003)

I lift for the physical aspects as well as the mental.  Lifting takes a lot of determination and will..so does dieting...and with all of the crap that has happened to me these past few months, lifting has helped me find out a lot about myself and got me through the tough times I'm currently going through...

that's my 2 cents anyway


----------



## Jodi (Jan 14, 2003)

OK just so you guys don't think I'm bitch of the day, here is a post from another thread that we discussed this in.




> Just misguided, give him a few years.  He'll figure it out.  In reality though, I think we all start BB with lust on the mind.  Can't really blame him, he's just young.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jan 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> OK just so you guys don't think I'm bitch of the day, here is a post from another thread that we discussed this in.



Jodi, we'd never think that!  

Glad you can admit your true intentions.


----------



## Freeman (Jan 14, 2003)

I think Jodi rules!


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> OK just so you guys don't think I'm bitch of the day, here is a post from another thread that we discussed this in.



I'd never say that about you ... or anyone for that matter.  Not my place as I only know you via this forum.   Although I'm still hoping the party day will soom come.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jan 14, 2003)

Party day?  What party day?  How come I wasn't invited?


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 14, 2003)

TP ... when I first arrived here, Jodi was always telling us about her weekends.  Bar here, ladies there ... and I said to my wife, she's one lady we have to party with.  So I keep hoping that somehow, someday we'll be able to hook up and shake a few bars apart!


----------



## Jodi (Jan 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> I'd never say that about you ... or anyone for that matter.  Not my place as I only know you via this forum.   Although I'm still hoping the party day will soom come.


Someday NT!


----------



## DFINEST (Jan 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> OK just so you guys don't think I'm bitch of the day, here is a post from another thread that we discussed this in.



Wrong "B" word....

I think you're BABE of the day....

just a little constructive criticism dear.

BTW, I don't train my A$$ but
I do train my A$$ off 

**********************************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Someday NT!



that one statement turned a dull day into a GREAT day!


----------



## Dero (Jan 14, 2003)

Will dat party take place in Iglooland or in USA or somewhere 
WARMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM!!!!?








for AllBob!!!


----------



## Freeman (Jan 14, 2003)

Hey Dero, do you speak French?


----------



## Dero (Jan 14, 2003)

Mais oui!!!
Y,ix my use ov da inglish language dat bad??? 


Or you want me to do your french homework???? 
See right here in the small prints.
It says that dero does not have to do any more homework...  



Why you ask?


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> Will dat party take place in Iglooland or in USA or somewhere
> WARMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM!!!!?
> 
> ...



the location is undetermined at this point ...


----------



## Dero (Jan 14, 2003)

Ploueaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaase make it warm!!!!!! 




Have you checked those sites yet?Did it help?


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 14, 2003)

I've check 2 ... I'm in discussion with my friend who is going to do the biking with me.  Should prove to be an interesting year.  We're doing the skydive thing again this year!   Must be the mid life crisis setting in ... if I could only think of a way to get a corvette now ...


----------



## Dero (Jan 14, 2003)

Must be the mid life crisis setting in...


----------



## Freeman (Jan 14, 2003)

I was just curious.  I"m learning French and my teacher is French/Canadian.  I just started, so I know Jack Shit right now.  I hope to become fluent however!  

BTW..

Ca va?


----------



## Dero (Jan 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by freeman1504 *_
> I was just curious.  I"m learning French and my teacher is French/Canadian.  I just started, so I know Jack Shit right now.  I hope to become fluent however!
> 
> BTW..
> ...


Oui ca va excessivement bien!!!
Butt before we go any further,I would like to know if we're talking of the same
"Jack Shit"


----------



## Freeman (Jan 14, 2003)

ok..not the same jack shit, BUT, that was hilarious! 

ok ok, let me try...

Comment-allez vous? J'amapelle Mark.

Did I get that right?  Spelling might be off...and do you guys pronouce your "D"s all wierd?  My teacher puts like a wierd z or s sound on them...makes it real confusing cuz I"m trying to learn the France way


----------



## Dero (Jan 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by freeman1504 *_
> ok..not the same jack shit, BUT, that was hilarious!
> 
> ok ok, let me try...
> ...



Ok ,I hear what you're saying about the "d"the "France way " you pronounce it as a hard "d" forget the z or s ,that's a Cannuck thang!!Accent if you want.Like y'all...


----------



## firestorm (Jan 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Okay, I couldn't get to the end of it but from what I can tell Jodi and Fire, you guys are being tough on Corri.
> 
> Personally, I agree with a lot of what he says.
> ...



wow this has become a tuffy to respond to but I'll try.  Here you say you agree with him yet even yourself do not lift with the Goal of Impressing a female but moreso for yourself in some way shape or form.  Your goal of benching 400 as you and I both know is not something that when you lie down on the bench think to yourself, ok ok gotta get this... gotta impress the chicks!!'  Hell no,, your doing it for you.  

In short,, my point is this,,, a persons PRIMARY GOAL when weight training or loosing weight should not be for OTHERS in anyway shape or form or in attempts to impress some chick,,,, but for YOURSELF.  If it is to boost a low self esteem, or to feel better pysically and look better (weight loss) it should be done for what YOU want for yourself.  
I've heard it countless times a woman say she went on a diet cause her husband thinks she is fat.  Well that is no reason to go on a diet, I say, screw him.  He is only causing that woman insecurity and disrespect.  She will not only NOT loose the weight but if she does,, she'll gain it back plus some.


----------



## Freeman (Jan 19, 2003)

TRUE, and if SHE wants to lose the wait for herself, I think she'd have a much higher likelihood of success.


----------



## Freeman (Jan 19, 2003)

oops, I mean weight, not wait..


----------



## firestorm (Jan 19, 2003)

absolutely Free.


----------



## ShaqFu (Jan 20, 2003)

Hey, this thread's still been going strong.. cool.

If TP and naturaltan are still listening, I just wanted to give you guys a quick thanks.

And fire, I think you're still confusing what I was saying all along man.. I don't think I ever said I was lifting to impress my girlfriend or lifting for anyone else at all..

The same way your personal bodybuilding goal is to be huge and powerful, the body I have in mind for myself is one that I think would just be really damn sexy. And Why? Because *I* like it.. and *I* want it.. and so I'm currently in the process of building it for myself.

And I also totally disagreee with people being made to feel they should change themselves to make someone else happy. It will always do more harm than good to everyone involved.

P.S Jodi, you're so not the bitch of the day.. a little sensitive to my women comments but that's not bitch territory


----------



## firestorm (Jan 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Corri *_
> Hey, this thread's still been going strong.. cool.
> 
> If TP and naturaltan are still listening, I just wanted to give you guys a quick thanks.
> ...



Well Cori I presume we had a bit of a communications gap then.  Let's just forget about it.  The important thing is that you train for you. You say your doing that and that is kewel.  Peace


----------



## Twin Peak (Jan 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Corri *_
> Hey, this thread's still been going strong.. cool.
> 
> If TP and naturaltan are still listening, I just wanted to give you guys a quick thanks.
> ...



Told ya he wasn't such an ass!


----------



## firestorm (Jan 21, 2003)

Oh yea TP cause he loves you!!!!  hahahahaha  he doesn't like me or jodi so bite me.


----------



## ectomorph141 (Jan 22, 2003)

Well since I am going to be here for a while I will list my favorite female parts to keep the thread alive. I love seeing tight strong legs and my favorite of all have got to be the abs. (w8lifter's avatar comes to mind-shes amazing!!) All of the women I have seen in here are amazing. I would like to see everyones pics.  I hardly ever see women/girls where I live with abs.  A flat tight stomach is really yummy too especially with the piercing.


----------



## dino (Jan 22, 2003)

Did I ever mention I love forearms.......My man has sexy forearms.

This is one of the first pics I saw of him and liked it very much.....

Strong veiny forearms are SEXY!


----------



## dino (Jan 22, 2003)

Forearms, and then biceps, and then shoulders......YUM!


----------



## Dero (Jan 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by dino *_
> Forearms, and then biceps, and then shoulders......YUM!


Pssssssssssssst,dino...
Who's the gorrila?


----------



## dino (Jan 22, 2003)

I don;t know, just some guy......


----------



## dino (Jan 22, 2003)

This is the gorilla you were talking about?


----------



## Dero (Jan 22, 2003)

Please dino...At least warn me!!!
Yes that's da!!!


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Jan 22, 2003)

That guy is looking a little jaundice.  Might think about getting his liver levels checked. lol


----------



## david (Jan 22, 2003)

he he !  Hey BO!!!  What's up???  Please help Freeman with his questions about steroids!!!


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Jan 22, 2003)

Is it posted in the "AS" forum?


----------



## david (Jan 22, 2003)

Of course not!  I think it's in his diary!!!  WTF is Freeman??  He's always on!!!!


----------



## Freeman (Jan 23, 2003)

Cable internet + Jack Shit to do when I'm home = Freeman always being on.  Don't worry david, I have a long way to go to catch your posts total!


----------



## david (Jan 23, 2003)

I could probably take  a month off and still be in the lead.... J/K... Kuso is nipping at my heels again!


----------



## Twin Peak (Jan 23, 2003)

Do you actually work?


----------



## butterfly (Jan 23, 2003)

Of course he works, TP, he's a post whore!


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Jan 23, 2003)

Dave, how bout throwing me a bone and give me the link.  I'll be damned if I feel like wading through four pages of stuff.lol  Thanks.


----------



## firestorm (Jan 26, 2003)

Hey is that BUSTINOUT? Oh he does come round once in a while!!  Hey Bro!! come back and yap with me on a sunday, mon, or Tuesday night when I'm on.  I miss talking to ya big guy!


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Jan 26, 2003)

Hey buddy good to see ya.  Hope all is well.


----------



## firestorm (Jan 26, 2003)

All going great here Bustin. Good to see you back.


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Jan 26, 2003)

Thank ya sir


----------



## david (Jan 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Do you actually work?



School...  Job: Repair Tech at Nextel, bounce at a nite club 3 nites a week= no more whoring!


----------



## david (Jan 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by BUSTINOUT *_
> Dave, how bout throwing me a bone and give me the link.  I'll be damned if I feel like wading through four pages of stuff.lol  Thanks.



Sorry for the delay..... I PM him to PM you for any in depth questionings!


----------



## butterfly (May 7, 2003)

Somebody must've voted and bumped this, huh???

Well, I still vote for ASS... fade's ass specifically


----------



## djrx06 (Jan 5, 2004)

Easy Question ---- Answer: Legs.


----------



## OceanDude (Jan 6, 2004)

Jodi your poll question confused me the way it was worded. I thought you meant favorite body part to train - and I selected Back. After later reading your post then I understand the context to be favorite to watch other opposites to train.

So now I say - "Not Applicable" to me. When I am in the gym I hardly see anyone. Its just me and the pig iron unless someone gets in my way or drops a plate on my foot. I'm not there to see anyone and I get annoyed when anyone tries to get attention by what they wear or do.


----------



## Pepper (Jan 15, 2004)

Not me, OD, I like to see plenty of inspiration around! Makes me work harder.

I had to vote arms. I love a good set of ripped arms. Abs are a close second.


----------



## OceanDude (Jan 15, 2004)

Hey Pepper - Good to hear from ya again bro.
-OD


----------



## Pepper (Jan 15, 2004)

You too...don't seem you see you around as much anymore.


----------



## SeXXiKayKay (Mar 11, 2005)

*abs*

Abs are sooooo sexxy. I love to rub and lick on them


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Mar 12, 2005)

Definitly legs.


----------



## LW83 (Mar 12, 2005)

On a girl, glutes....


----------



## Rissole (Mar 12, 2005)

SeXXiKayKay said:
			
		

> Abs are sooooo sexxy. I love to rub and lick on them


Do you now......


----------



## John H. (Apr 6, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> My first Poll!
> OK curious to see what you all say!
> 
> EXCLUDING, Ass and Boobs!  What is the nicest body part that you like to see on the opposite sex (or same, whatever your preference) while working out.
> ...



Hi Jodi,

Personally, I like to see a Man that IS TOTALLY BUILT - every spot on his entire body. Part of that is because I know what he goes through to develope his body and the subsquent total health he receives from investing the time and effort to that end. And your body is God given and it seems to be that God would want each of us to take care of that which has been given to THE VERY BEST OF OUR ABILITIES. SINCERELY AND HONESTLY. So a Man that is TOTALLY RIPPED shows the work he HAS DONE and MAINTAINS and the end result is the VERY BEST GIFT he can give HIMSELF and all others who APPRECIATE him and what he has done and the why behind it all. And a "thank you" to God for that gift. 

The same goes for the Ladies. Definitely!

Take Care, John H.


----------



## MrsSquat (Apr 6, 2005)

I actually prefer nice, big, thick traps but that wasn't an option so I had to go w/back.  A full chest is nice too.  Hell, the whole package is great unless they have stick legs and resemble Sponge Bob.


----------



## Eggs (Apr 6, 2005)

I like legs personally, specifically glutes and hams


----------



## Kracin (May 2, 2005)

gotta have legs first, then stomach next. but if shes got a nice toned set of legs, you know everything else has got to be damn nice. just wish i knew some girls who actually went near a gym, society has become sad.


----------



## Doublebase (Jun 6, 2005)

I like when you can see the calf defination.  mmmmmmmm  I like it.  She better have some nice hooves too.


----------

